# Biscayne bones



## Jsummerfield

Going to book a guide for 2-3 days in the upper keys early this fall and looking for guide recommendations. Bones and permit on the fly is the goal. Already have a few in mind but wanted to hear from those local to the area


----------



## lemaymiami

Joe Gonzalez
Bob Branham
Jorge Valverde 
Jason Sullivan
In no particular order - any one of the four would be a great choice...


----------



## Jsummerfield

lemaymiami said:


> Joe Gonzalez
> Bob Branham
> Jorge Valverde
> Jason Sullivan
> In no particular order - any one of the four would be a great choice...


I spoke with joe a few weeks ago and I’m leaning towards him. Great guy


----------



## K3anderson

I've fished with Raul for bonefish and would recommend him. Full time fly guide. This IS his job. https://www.shallowtails.com/


----------



## flyclimber

Ian Slater for permit


----------



## Str8-Six

I can’t recommend anyone but I will say that the bonefish bite has been incredible this year.


----------



## bonehead

All great guides! Really can’t go wrong from that list lol. Good luck and enjoy the water


----------



## DBStoots

I have fished with Joe and he is excellent--you would have a great time. Might also check with Carl Ball. AWOL Fishing. 954.383.0145. I have also fished with Carl and he knows his stuff as well. Other really good options: Benny Blanco (305.431.9915); Alonzo Sotillio, Tides Right Charters 954.684.2705.


----------



## Jsummerfield

Anyone have any idea what the fishing has been in the upper keys lately? Trying to decide whether to book a trip in october or November


----------

